# 3.0.1 firmware for Kindle 3 officially released



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

The 3.0.1 firmware for Kindle 3 has been officially released now. It is no longer marked as a preview release. The files are identical to the preview release of 3.0.1 so if you installed it already then there is nothing to do.



Amazon said:


> This software update adds the ability to create a new Amazon.com account directly from your Kindle, as well as additional performance improvements.


The browser is reportedly much better as well and they've made changes to the reader along with some updates to the underlying software.


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I applied the update (now that it's 'official') to my just-arrived Kindle 3. It only took a few seconds to download the file and only a few seconds more to transfer it from the computer to the K3. It took almost _15 minutes _to apply the update, with the unit rebooting three times, and the progress bar stopping and starting repeatedly, once for nearly 5 minutes. Twice it showed a message with a big check mark and 'Update successful!', and then rebooted. BUT.... it DID update the software, and all is working as it should (I'm assuming, since this is brand new, and my first Kindle of any kind). The message on the Kindle screen does in fact say that the update may take 'a few minutes' and not to shut off the unit during the process; but I thought I would let people know that is may take considerable longer than 'a few minutes' and not to panic.

Back to reading!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Bookbear1 said:


> It only took a few seconds to download the file and only a few seconds more to transfer it from the computer to the K3.


Yeah. The update file itself is tiny.



Bookbear1 said:


> It took almost _15 minutes _to apply the update, with the unit rebooting three times, and the progress bar stopping and starting repeatedly, once for nearly 5 minutes. Twice it showed a message with a big check mark and 'Update successful!', and then rebooted.


Yeah, Thats normal for this firmware update. The way Amazon designed it makes it do that. It is a little worrying if you're not expecting the massive pauses and reboots though.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

I had the preview 3.0.1 on my Kindle and I wasn't able to access Facebook without it totally hanging the K3, or restarting it entirely. Browser seems a lot more buggy. 

For what it is worth, I emailed them the details.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine updated itself sometime during the day today. When I checked this evening, it was already 3.0.1.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

My K3 automatically updated itself about 2am today.  I'd just finished reading, slid the slider, and (after a few of seconds of idleness) the display changed to updating.  Took about 10-15mins in all from what I can recall, being half-asleep at the time.


----------



## Dulanic (Aug 30, 2010)

Support pushed me 3.0.1 2 nights ago due to rebooting issues. It seems the rebooting issue has mostly gone away now. I will keep using it to see if any other issues tho.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine automatically updated sometime during the day yesterday.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Well neither my Kindle nor my daughter's has updated. I downloaded the file and “drag and dropped” it on my Kindle icon (into the root directory). When I open the Kindle directory, it shows the file is there but nothing has happened and my Kindle still shows I have the 3.0 version. What am I doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Menu then click Update Your Kindle


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Feste said:


> Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Menu then click Update Your Kindle


Agh, thank you! That was only No. 5 on the amazon instructions. How did I miss that? I must still be asleep. Thanks so much!


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

I actually missed that step too. I was so confused as to why it wasn't showing up.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The browser seems faster to me now.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

sams said:


> I actually missed that step too. I was so confused as to why it wasn't showing up.


Oh so glad I wasn't the only one!  Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Feste said:


> Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Menu then click Update Your Kindle


Both of our Kindles show 3.0 as the current version so I attempted the above procedure on each. However, the "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out on both. Any ideas? (Just checked again, and yes, it says current version is 3.0)


----------



## Charles Dog (Sep 10, 2010)

I had to re transfer the file from my computer to the kindle, and then it took.  Check the Kindle directory via computer to make sure its there.  You will know cause it takes a while to update and tells you its updating


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

blefever said:


> Both of our Kindles show 3.0 as the current version so I attempted the above procedure on each. However, the "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out on both. Any ideas? (Just checked again, and yes, it says current version is 3.0)


First two things that come to mind:

1. Make sure you downloaded the correct patch file for you Kindle, based on the first 4 numbers of the serial number matching the last 4 of the patch file (before the '.bin'): B006, B008, or B00A.

2. Make sure you put the patch file in the top-level directory of your Kindle, e.g. not in the "system" or "documents" folders.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine updated automatically at 6:30 last night.  And how do I know this?  I was sitting in my physical therapist's office reading when all of a sudden it started installing.  Had to wait 20 minutes before I got my Kindle back.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine updated on its own last night about 7 pm.  Made me nervous when I saw the update repeating itself, but everything seems to be fine.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Basilius said:


> Mine updated itself sometime during the day today. When I checked this evening, it was already 3.0.1.


Mine updated itself overnight.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just received my Kindle yesterday, so I was pretty nervous when I saw it updating in the middle of the afternoon while it was archiving.  One second, the screensaver was there, and the next, there was some bar crawling sloooowly across the screen.  Then it did it again!    I was afraid it was one of those "freezing" issues people have complained about and even hopped on KB to read about that.  Luckily it finished updating while I was searching KB.

N


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Feste said:


> Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Menu then click Update Your Kindle


 I tried that, but my update your kindle is blacked out? How do I get it to update.
Thanks


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I assume that eventually it will get to my kindle by itself? I just got a replacement today so there is no hurry. If it doesn't get here by itself, I guess I'll download it myself.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

amyberta said:


> I tried that, but my update your kindle is blacked out? How do I get it to update.
> Thanks


In order for you to manually update you have to have the update file in the root directory of the kindle. The file and instructions are herehttp://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700

Or you could just wait and it will update itself soon if you have wireless on and they push it to your kindle.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

I sent an email to Kindle support a few nights ago because the Kindle froze and had trouble rebooting twice that day. It had froze on one other occasion when trying out the browser. They sent me an email yesterday morning and told me to contact customer service. I never called, but at some point it downloaded the new firmware in the last two days. I don't know if they sent it to my Kindle when I forwarded on the problem or if it was automatic like others seem to have been acquiring it. Whatever the case, it has the new firmware version and there have been no other issues other than the up and down arrows on my directional keypad wearing off.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Feste said:


> Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Menu then click Update Your Kindle


That's grayed out for me. And I've got 3.0. Hrrrm.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Arkali said:


> That's grayed out for me. And I've got 3.0. Hrrrm.


You downloaded and transferred the correct update file to your Kindle?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok.So what does 3.0.1 actually do?I have 3.0 and have no issues at all.No freezes,reboots,slow page turns...nothing.All is good.So does 3.0.1 add anything cool or it just a bug fix for those who had issues?


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Ok.So what does 3.0.1 actually do?I have 3.0 and have no issues at all.No freezes,reboots,slow page turns...nothing.All is good.So does 3.0.1 add anything cool or it just a bug fix for those who had issues?


You can create an Amazon account from the Kindle, various bugs were fixed and some things were made faster.

You'll get 3.0.1 pushed out to your Kindle automatically over the next few weeks anyway if you leave wireless enabled.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> You can create an Amazon account from the Kindle, various bugs were fixed and some things were made faster.
> 
> You'll get 3.0.1 pushed out to your Kindle automatically over the next few weeks anyway if you leave wireless enabled.


Thanks.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had my wifi on for 2 days and I still have 3.0. I went to setting. etc, but the "update my kindle" is grayed out.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> I have had my wifi on for 2 days and I still have 3.0. I went to setting. etc, but the "update my kindle" is grayed out.


It takes awhile as Amazon don't push out the update for everybody at the same time. If you don't want to wait then you can download the update and force it to upgrade.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't received the update yet and since I haven't had any rebooting/freezing issues I thought I would just wait to get the update automatically and not bother with it manually.  But, I do have "VERY slow page turn-itis in the sun".  For those of you who have the update.... if you also had the slow page turn issue, has the update resolved that?  It is so bad on my K3 that I can read the white text on the black background while I'm waiting for the page to turn.  And that was immediate (so my Kindle had not gotten "heated") and it's only 70 degrees here today.  It is so bad, I would never want to read in the sun with it the way it is.  I definitely don't want to see the Kindle commercial with the couple reading on the beach......


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I would go ahead and try the upgrade *PraiseGod13*. I didn't have any issues either with the replacement I got and was in the middle of transferring my huge amounts of books when I went ahead and put it on myself.

I noticed that even though it indexed, it was much faster to operate the kindle than before the update. No lagging while indexing in the backround, more zippy. I went outside for just about 10 page turns in the sun and the only thing I noticed was that the black screen looks more grainy in the sun, but text was fine and I didn't notice slowdown much. I might have to try again, but I didn't try the sun before the update so I can't tell if there was a difference.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Atunah!  I think I'll give it a try and then give it the sun test once again.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I haven't received the update yet and since I haven't had any rebooting/freezing issues I thought I would just wait to get the update automatically and not bother with it manually. But, I do have "VERY slow page turn-itis in the sun". For those of you who have the update.... if you also had the slow page turn issue, has the update resolved that? It is so bad on my K3 that I can read the white text on the black background while I'm waiting for the page to turn. And that was immediate (so my Kindle had not gotten "heated") and it's only 70 degrees here today. It is so bad, I would never want to read in the sun with it the way it is. I definitely don't want to see the Kindle commercial with the couple reading on the beach......


I have the slow page turn thing going on-though it's not sun related. It just starts on it's and sometimes goes away on it's own. I put the update on Thurs. night. I read all day yesterday without the slow down. Today it stared after about an hour of reading. It did go away when I tried a reset which is new. But came back awhile later. A couple of times. Putting it to sleep for just 10 or 15 minutes speeds it right back up. So I don't think it's fixed.

I also discovered today that I cannot turn the kindle off. If I hold the switch for the requisite 7 seconds I get a blank white screen and it is only asleep as just sliding the switch wakes it right up with no loading screen. I've tried shutting it down by holding it from five seconds to 15 or so when it reboots when you let go. Don't know if that is related or if it was something new from update as I had never tried turning it off before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if the screen is white. . .and stays that way, it IS off.  

But, really, unless you will be putting it up and not using it for an extended period, leaving it in sleep is sufficient.  The only difference is that wireless can be left on while sleeping so content is downloaded.  Wireless can not be left on when you turn it all the way off.

At least, that's how I understand it works.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think if the screen is white. . .and stays that way, it IS off.
> 
> But, really, unless you will be putting it up and not using it for an extended period, leaving it in sleep is sufficient. The only difference is that wireless can be left on while sleeping so content is downloaded. Wireless can not be left on when you turn it all the way off.
> 
> At least, that's how I understand it works.


I would think if it's off you would have to go through the load screen you see with a reboot? When I try to turn it off I get a flash of a dull grey screen then it goes to white. Functionally at this point the only difference between sleep and what I get trying to turn it off is there is no screensaver image as it just takes a quick slide of the power button and it returns me right away to the page I was on when I tried to turn it off. Just doesn't seem right. I probably won't turn it off ever but wanted to see if it would make any difference with the slow page thing but I hadn't ever tried before so don't know if it did that from the start or just after update

Update: They are sending me a new one, should be here Tues.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> You downloaded and transferred the correct update file to your Kindle?


Oh, no. Didn't realize I needed to do it manually. After I downloaded and transferred the file it updated just fine. Thanks


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I downloaded the update and was successful thanks to help/advice here on KBs.  Unfortunately, my slow page turns in the sun is still a problem.  I wasn't honestly sure that the update was designed to help the slow page turn issue.... but I thought it was sure worth a try.  I really don't even want to think about having to return my K3, getting a replacement, and starting all over again.  Wonder if they'll develop an update to resolve "slow page turn in the sun-itis".


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am extremely pleased to report that installation of the 3.0.1 firmware update on September 8th completely ended all of my problems with freezing and rebooting.

My K3 went from almost perfect, to completely perfect!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I am extremely pleased to report that installation of the 3.0.1 firmware update on September 8th completely ended all of my problems with freezing and rebooting.
> 
> My K3 went from almost perfect, to completely perfect!


Awesome, CaroleC! I'm so glad the update took care of your problems!! Now, hopefully, they can come up with an equally simple solution for our slow page turns in the sun-itis.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it too much to expect my K3 to be shipped with 3.0.1 already installed?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

heragn said:


> Is it too much to expect my K3 to be shipped with 3.0.1 already installed?


It will probably update when you first turn it on.
I've never had a computer that didn't spend the first day or two busily updating this, that, and the other thing.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Awesome, CaroleC! I'm so glad the update took care of your problems!! Now, hopefully, they can come up with an equally simple solution for our slow page turns in the sun-itis.


Thanks! I hope so, too. If it's possible, then I'll bet we have a 3.0.2 update that will take care of that soon.

I haven't had slow page turns in the sun, even the direct light from the bright summer sun down here in New Orleans, thank goodness. If I did, then I think I would ask CS to send me a new one.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Well, I downloaded the update and was successful thanks to help/advice here on KBs. Unfortunately, my slow page turns in the sun is still a problem. I wasn't honestly sure that the update was designed to help the slow page turn issue.... but I thought it was sure worth a try. I really don't even want to think about having to return my K3, getting a replacement, and starting all over again. Wonder if they'll develop an update to resolve "slow page turn in the sun-itis".


PG13, (hey, I made a funny! ) Amazon truly makes it painless to get a warranty replacement. All you have to do is call them, explain the problem, they OVERNIGHT you a new (doubt it would be a refurb this soon) unit, and all you have to do is, within the next 30 days, place your old Kindle in the same packaging as the replacement, and put the Amazon supplied return label on the box. Then drop it by whichever delivery service the return label specifies.

You DON'T have to return the old one first. You DON'T have to be without your (problematic, but better than none) Kindle for even one day (unless it's completely non-functional.)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I live in Australia and this morning had to call CS as the left side page buttons on the K3 stopped functioning properly.  They immediately ordered me a new one, but getting the postage paid for by Amazon took a couple of phone calls.  The first label they sent me was for UPS; um, not in Australia.  The second call and subsequent label was put to a return, so postage at  my expense and not a replacement; and at $32 a pop, wasnt going that route either.  Finally, third call (Amazon called me each time) the operator had a much more creative solution - he gave my credit card a credit of $35 and then I could go and pay the postage 'for free'.  It is shipping tonight and I should receive it Friday.  It was funny though, they first asked me if I wanted a refund!  Um, nope, it cost me $35 in postage which would have been 'lost'.  I do have a couple of other kindles on back order, but postage has also been paid for them when they shipped the covers separately.

I have 30 days to return the first kindle, so all good on that front.  And it also said I keep everything but the kindle itself.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

My Kindle 3G+WiFi just updated itself to 3.0.1.  It was one of the early batches to be shipped in the UK.  I left it running 3.0 as I hadn't any issues with it and I wanted to see how long it would be before it would update by itself.


----------



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

Weird, mine still hasn't updated itself or shown the option in the settings menu.  No problems since the first hard reboot, so I'll just wait until it finally decides to update itself.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

ken.w said:


> Weird, mine still hasn't updated itself or shown the option in the settings menu. No problems since the first hard reboot, so I'll just wait until it finally decides to update itself.


The option in the menu is for when you have the update on the drive. They're still slowly rolling it out to everybody in batches so I'd expect yours to auto upgrade itself soon if you leave wireless on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine just updated.  Entire process took maybe 10 minutes. . . it had fallen asleep and a minute or so later I noticed the screen change again and it said updating. . .then it applied the update and restarted and all is well!


----------

